# busy week



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

been a busy week for me, Haigs girlfriend Laura brought over her 3 dogs for me to bath and to clip muffin who has bounce back from being so ill before Christmas 

so 7 dog in our house was a fun day. then had my 4 to do Gypsy and Deltas coats were really bad, Echo and Inca we not to much hassle. 

poppy the Dane i walk has the wobbler's so the poor girl isn't getting off lead, she had an operation on her back over a year ago to repairer nerve damage(rescue pup confined in a small room and malnourished left some long term problems) but vet isn't worried says this will come and go. 

dog training also started back which was good. nice to get back into normal life after Christmas. 

might have a new grooming client a springer, only i realized when i got home that i met it today and it looks more like a cav cross, when i first saw it i though it was a Griffin basset vondeen. but its muzzle is to short and is coat to silky. but its deffo not a full springer, its got a beard and is a tri coulour, mainly white with black and tan. 

meeting up with some girls from school at the weekend that should be fun. one of them is bringing up her new boyfriend, think its so we can vet him as the last one we didn't like even though they were going out for 4/5 years and they got engaged for about 2 years but she broke up with him just before Christmas. i have never been so happy to hear about a brake up, she was far to good for him. 

a couple of photos, only from my phone as i havent been able to find my cammera since christmas. i last saw it in the living room but its not there.


doggy pile up on my mum 









muffin before her haircut









muffin after sitting pritty









Ameber and Totts(or Tottaroo as i like to call her)









wee Tottaroo snug as a bug in a rug










Delta and Tottaroo doing a class together, down stay good girls 









in the sit possition









Deltas not happy Totts has her bone 









spot the cockapoo on Innes' bed









my girls after their haircuts


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I always love looking at your pics,theyre fab!! I love the way you have clipped your girls,they all look amazing!! xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow busy for you for sure!!! And what great photos! I love the pile up!


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

7 dogs in one house? I'd be a bit stressed to say the least! Probably not so bad if they didn't shed. LOL

Your dogs look great, love their haircuts.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Wow! You have been really busy! 

The dogs all look fab and your mum looks like she was having fun! 

Good to get more clients, does it keep you busy enough? I would love to do that but I would have to set up a Poodle/poodle cross grooming business as all the other breeds would probably make me sneeze! I am sure Daisy sets me off when I have had to work on her coat alot (like at the moment!).

Hope you have a good girly night out! I am due for one of those and it is well needed!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Great pictures Kendal, brilliant haircuts.


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Fab cuts and fab photos, I love to see your dogs, they always look so calm and well behaved


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Brill photos Kendal ... you have been far too busy and we have missed you .. great grooming as always


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice to see you back after your busy week, you were missed.

Lovely job with the grooming. Do all 7 dogs live with you? Thats one happy, bouncy household!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol no Muffin, Tottaroo and Amber don't live with us. Laura is just staying over a lot result and the dogs have been too. but if I'm grooming her girls i need them to stay over or i would never get them on the day. Laura is always running late. i really only have 2 bichons, two cockers, a cockapoo(not counting my girls) and a bearded collie cross. lol but the funny thing is they all need done round about the same time. really need to spread them out a bit. 

its good at the moment as i still work a the kennels part time and walk my Friends dog, so its nice to have something on the side every once in a while. 

i really need to get in contact with the owner of a Lhasa i know, i did the dog because no groomer would touch him (bighting issues) but Ive know him for a while and seen him improve so i said id do him. but he was a mess and i felt i did a bad job on him. so when i didn't hear from her i thought she was upset and didn't want me to do him. i then found out that she thought i didn't want to do him again. she had ended up taking him to the vet where they sedated him and shaved him completely. she was very upset. 
he should have grown out nicely by now.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Poor doggy being sedated and shaved 

Sounds like he would be much happier having you groom him.

Good pics too


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

They look lovely as ever Kendal. Well done with your grooming they look fab x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Kendal...promote your website on your facebook page, so your friends know about your grooming...maybe put up a few fliers around your place....I would come to you if I could


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Fab pics, your girls look gorgeous as always!! I do love Delta's cheeky little face!!

x


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

We've missed you Kendal o
I only just said I wondered where you were
Great pics
X


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ahh kendal, i lurve delta!!:love-eyes:


----------



## Viv (Nov 18, 2011)

Your photos are amazing as ever Kendal. I still don't know how you get them all sat looking at the camera.
You're certainly busy with your grooming, fantastic to do a job you love so much.
xxxxxxxxxx


----------

